# Problem mit Wago bzw Codesys / Source.dat will nicht



## kintaro (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab ein großes Problem mit meinem Programm daheim. Seit ein Paar Wochen (4 Wochen) kann ich kein Bootprojekt mehr erzeugen (nur wenn ich es extrem reduziere, was mir aber nichts bringt). Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder im Anhang. 

Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung mit Dienstnummer 48 ; Fehlernummer 80. Somit wird die Datei nicht komplett geladen, der Upload wird immer vorher abgebrochen. Und das immer beim Laden der Source.dat . 
Für mich scheint es, dass diese zu groß ist. Ich hatte aber schonmal den Fall das die derzeit 714393 Bytes geladen hatte. 

Der Fehler trat zum ersten mal auf, als ich Bilder in der Visu hatte. Die sind aber schon lange wieder gelöscht, aber das Problem bleibt. (gelöscht direkt über Filezilla und Reset in der Codesys) Das Projekt wurde bereits bereinigt und alles Übersetzt. 

Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen??? 

Was steht eigentlich in der Source.dat drin?

Kann man die Datei auch manuell per FTP auf die Wago Laden?

Ihr würdet mir einen RiesenRIESEN gefallen tun wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet. 

Gruß 

Kintaro

PS: Ich hab die Wago direkt an nem Wlan Router hängen und bin mit dem Notebook per Wlan mit der Steuerung verbunden.


----------



## Controllfreak (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

kann es sein das Du das Projekt unbenannt hast?


----------



## Matze001 (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Alex,

ich bin dran  Leider hab ich die Steuerung zu Hause und bin selbst nicht Dort.

Vielleicht komme ich Montag dazu.

MfG

Marcel


P.S: Du hast sie mit filezilla gelöscht?... hast du sie denn ausm Programm (Visu) geschmissen?


----------



## gravieren (19 Dezember 2009)

Hi

Speicher ist zu knapp.

Online-Change ist aus  ?
Unnötiger Müll in der Steuerung gelöscht ?
(Mehrfaches ändern erzeugt zusätzliche Datenfiles)


Bei der Grösse vermute ich "Dalli" verwendet.


----------



## kintaro (19 Dezember 2009)

Hi Controllfreak,

ja, ich hab das Programm schon oft umbenannt. Jedesmal wenn es erweitert wurde. 

Hi Marcel,

ja, hab die Bilder auch aus der Visu entfert. Rechte Mausstaste Löschen. und einige Male alle Dateien im Verzeichnis PLC.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal ein DICKES LOB an Marcel aussprechen. 
Er hat mir immer Super weitergeholfen. 
Ohne deine Hilfe wäre ich nie soweit gekommen 

Hi gravieren,

wie kann ich erkennen das der Speicher zu knapp ist? Wenn ich den 2ten Anhang ansehe sieht es für mich nicht so aus. 
Angeblich gibt es aber auch ne Tasten Kombination um dies zu überprüfen Strg und Leertaste oder so.

ja, Online-Change ist derzeit aus.

Unnötiger Müll in der Steuerung gelöscht ?
(Mehrfaches ändern erzeugt zusätzliche Datenfiles)

Ich würde sagen ja. 

Nein Dali ist nicht mit drin. 

Mir kommt es auch so vor als ob die Datei immer größer wird. Kann man da was machen ohne es Komplett neu zu schreiben. Ich hab übrigens mal alle Programme und Funktionsbausteine in ein Leeres Wago Programm Kopiert aber das hat mir nichts gebracht. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## gravieren (19 Dezember 2009)

HI

Frag doch mal mit dem SPS-Browser nach dem freien Speicherplatz.


Du könntest auch mal denn Speicher neu Formatieren.


----------



## kintaro (19 Dezember 2009)

hab ich gemacht, per fds (siehe Anhang). Der Speicherplatz war schonmal fast aufgebraucht (durch die Bilder in der Visu). Ich würde sagen das es nicht daran liegt, oder doch?

Das mit dem Speicher formatieren geht soweit ich weiß nur mit dem Programmierkabel und dem Programm Ethernet Tools oder auch über Codesys? Wenn doch, was muss ich da machen?

Ich hatte das Problem schon vor der Umstellung von Firmware 16 auf 17. 
Ich dachte es könnte was bringen, von wegen.


----------



## kintaro (19 Dezember 2009)

Hab jetzt das Bootprojekt neu erzeugt. Diesmal habe ich aber beim Einloggen bei der Nachfage zum geänderten Programm mit ja bestätigt (nur Bereinigung durchgeführt). Das vergrössert die Source nochmal. Was jetzt aber auch zu sehen ist, das diesmal die Datei obwohl größer mehr übertragen wurde. 

Alles sehr seltsam für mich.


----------



## gravieren (20 Dezember 2009)

Hi

Lege doch mal dein Projekt hier herein.


Dann können wir es mal testen.


----------



## kintaro (8 Januar 2010)

*Problem behoben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt das Problem mit der Source.dat beheben können. Wie gravieren schon richtig festgestellt hatte lag es am Speicher der Visu die Datei war zu groß. 

Was ich nicht wusste ist das man die Source.dat auch weg lassen kann und diese somit auch nicht beim erstellen des Bootprojektes auf die Wago geschrieben wird. 

Zu finden unter Projekt->Optionen->Sourcedownload 
ich habe jetzt die Option (Nur auf Anforderung) aktiviert. Auch schon die Umstellung von "Nur Quellcode" reduzeite die Datei auf die hälfte. 

Jetzt bleibt sogar noch etwas Platz für Programmerweiterungen und die Visu. 

Für die Visu würde ich mir mehr Speicher wünschen. Vielleicht wird es ja mal eine Klemme mit SD-Karten Slot geben um den Speicher zu erweitern.

Vielen Dank an Alle die mir geholfen haben.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Codesys_123 (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe eigentlich das gleiche Problem, aber arbeite mit einem CX9000 Controller von Beckhoff und TwinCAT.
Habe auf den Controller auch die source.dat geladen und kann nun kein Bootprojekt mehr erstellen!
Wie kann man die source.dat wieder vom CX entfernen?

Wäre sehr froh über eine Antwort!


----------



## gravieren (27 Oktober 2011)

Hi


Codesys_123 schrieb:


> Habe auf den Controller auch die source.dat geladen und kann nun kein Bootprojekt mehr erstellen!
> Wie kann man die source.dat wieder vom CX entfernen?
> 
> Wäre sehr froh über eine Antwort!


Mit FTP-Programm einloggen und die Datei löschen.



Gruß Karl


----------

